# 409 Squadron targets perfection - Ex. Combat Archer



## WingsofFury (6 Mar 2012)

Ok, a bit of horn tooting here...thanks to 409 TFS, the RCAF, and Tyndall AFB for accommodating me during the Ex.



> 409 Squadron targets perfection - Ex. Combat Archer
> 
> The Nighthawks of 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron from 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta., took part in Exercise Combat Archer at Tyndall Air Force Base in Florida. Conducted every year so that both pilots and ground crew can be evaluated by members of the 53rd Weapons Evaluation Group (WEG), Ex Combat Archer evaluates the air-to-air weapon system capability of the CF-18 Hornet fleet and its handlers.



Full article w/ photos can be found here -> Ex. Combat Archer


----------

